# HP Tools Drive E has low disk space.



## ReignSupreme (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a HP Pavilion g series laptop. There is a little box that pops up and says "HP Tools drive e is running out of space click here to see if you can free up some space". My recycle bin is empty. When I click on the box its shows me drive e. Drive E mostly consists of a folder name Hewlett Packard that has a bunch of **** in it that I cant even open. Help me.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might see if you can exclude that drive from HP tools.
It sounds like E is the recovery partition and it doesn't
need to be reporting on that as you shouldn't be using
that for storage.
The recovery partition is used to restore the computer
to as it was when it was new.


----------



## ReignSupreme (Feb 10, 2012)

So what should I do? Does having low disk space on drive E affect my computers performance at all?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If it is the restore partiton,it shouldn't affect computer performance at all.
Check your start menu programs and see if HP tools is there.
Run it and look for options or settings.
See if there is a way to set it to not monitor E to get rid of the warning.


----------

